# Considering egg sharing



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,  

We are currently having another go at IUI but if it is not successful for us we have talked about moving on to IVF at potentially doing an egg sharing programme.

Are there any ladies out there who would be willing to share their stories with me if the have also done egg share.

My one issue is that I was 35 in January and it seems some clinics say under 35, some say actually 35 is max age.  My FSH level is 5 so thats good I believe.

Am I being unfair considering egg sharing if I am at the top of the age bracket they will consider?  Is it giving someone unfair hope,  if I cant conceive but they can use my eggs?  Should I leave it to younger donors?

Any guidance you can give me & DH would really  appreciated.

Thanks

Katie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Katie

I havent done ivf on eggsharing scheme but its something that we are looking at at the present time.

My gynae is contacting a colleague of his to see if he can accomodate me since i only have one ovary, and for egg sharing they like you to have 2.

Your fsh looks good so i really hope that there isnt a problem with it

I dont think ur being unfair honey dont even think that

Wishing you lots of luck in your journey

Emilyxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi katie

i'm sorry i don't have any experience of egg share but there is a thread on egg share maybe you could ask for peoples advice on there, here's a link for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,15.0.html

good luck, hopefully your next iui will suceed and you wont need to egg share

pam xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi katie,
          Me and dp have our first appointent for egg share on the 17th at care in manchester there max age is 36 i thnk you should give it ago if your in the age limit your fsh sounds good so why shouldnt you good luck in what you decide 
                Kerry xxxxx


----------

